# Ryobi DP121L



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

After many projects where a drill press would be helpful I finally bought one. I picked up the Ryobi at Home Depot after doing some research. This isn't a workhorse for a full time shop but for a hobby shop it does the job. It was easy enough to set up and only took about an hour to set up.

PROS
It has a variable speed drive that has a lever for control and digital readout that show RPMs. In my test holes with a 3/4" forstner bit into Maple and Jatoba I got clean holes and the speed did not waiver.

It has a nice bright laser that was very easy to align. Another plus is that the laser is powered through the 120V power supply as opposed to the usual AA battery method. 

It has an integral light which only takes a 15 watt candelabra base bulb. Using a compact florescent bulb you can get a much brighter light.

The table has a flat outer edge making for a nice clamping surface. I will probably make a wood cover for it so I have something I can run my wood bits through without hitting a metal table.

CONS
Table adjustment Rack floats and you have to watch it so it doesn't twist or bind when rotating the table. The rack and worm gear don't have a great fit and so adjustment is rough and jerky.

I did notice the table support flex a little as my son drilled a hole using the same bit as above. I was watching him and he wasn't reefing on it.

Conclusion
As a hobby machine I expect it will do what I want. If you need to go lower than about 550 RPM than this is not for you. If you are looking for something that has tight tolerances so your holes will be exactly 90 degrees this might not work for you. I don't think this is going to be a problem for what I do but if you demand more than there you go. This machine combines some common sense solutions with some other questionable engineering.


----------

